

How to Architect with a Design-for-Failure Approach - SteB
https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-services/courses/how-to-architect-with-a-design-for-failure-approach/

======
PPallemberg
I like how they took a simple use case and were able to show the key concepts
of designing stuff with HA as a priority. I'd have like to see some hints
about security too, that would have been a nice addition

~~~
SteB
Thanks! Actually we published a course on AWS Security a few days ago:
[https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-
services/courses/introdu...](https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-
services/courses/introduction-to-aws-security-best-practices/)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Good starting point. I think it would be great (perhaps PPallemberg agrees) to
have some advanced stuff as well - that's the hardest to understand well.

------
micheleorsi
Great course: I just finished!

I have a technical question (don't know if this is the rigth place to ask):
the architecture is clear to me now. But which is the related best practice to
deploy my app (stored in a git/github repo) in such a place? I mean in order
to have it in all the different EC2 instances sped-up by the load-balancer.

At the moment on my architecture I use a queue system and a pull script in
every machine.

------
k-mcgrady
Never heard of Cloud Academy. Is this the codecademy of cloud services? Unlike
codecademy you seem to have to pay for this so maybe it's higher quality
content. Can any users give me some info on it?

~~~
SteB
Stefano here, CEO of CloudAcademy.com, thank you for your comment!

Yes, similar to the concept of Codecademy, but totally focused on cloud
computing technologies. Actually in CloudAcademy.com you can test your skills
on cloud computing platforms and technologies (AWS, Google etc.) and learn
with courses and learning explanations.

Our system is designed around our CloudRank: if you try our quizzes
([https://cloudacademy.com/cloud-computing-learning-
quizzes/](https://cloudacademy.com/cloud-computing-learning-quizzes/)) you
will see that we are testing you with a question and right after we show a
small learning explanation. Every time you answer you increase or decrease
your CloudRank.

We are transitioning to a freemium model, right now all the courses and
questions are free and you'll always have a free account to get access to a
good number of them.

Stefano

~~~
k-mcgrady
Sounds great, thanks for the info!

------
SteB
Hi everyone, Stefano here from CloudAcademy.com. Just wanted to say that right
now everything is for FREE. We are switching to a freemium model in a few
weeks.

Thank you!

------
degio
How important do you guys think AWS certifications are? This is a world
changing at such a fast pace that I doubt companies would really care?

~~~
SteB
Very nice comment, thank you. Look my opinion is that cloud computing is
really an important skill that you need in your resume, and if you take a look
at 90% of technical job positions today you'll find that they cite AWS skills
when they speak about cloud architect, system administrator and even developer
position.

The reason is quite simple, AWS is still the leader in the public cloud market
and we have thousands of members that are looking for training to pass the
certifications (actually we have a dedicated product called CloudCareer for
AWS for that).

You're right, they are changing very fast but that's part of the tech world
and definitely something that we have already saw for other platforms.

Think about all the companies like Trendmicro or Reverbed that are building
product for AWS or Google or Azure, on top of these platforms. Having an AWS
certification is really the first goal there and the first need for millions
of companies. The same is going to happen with Google Cloud, Azure and so on.

For CloudAcademy.com we have a great challenge about this point: we are
developing a technology to keep our content automatically updated with the
help of the community and of our algorithms.

Stefano

~~~
simonebrunozzi
degio knows Riverbed well :) (good to see you Loris)

------
AndresDepegna
Nice one, sounds like a great resource. Anybody knows if they will add more
content about AWS stuff in the future?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Multiple clouds is the killer app - that's a key thing that nobody offers at
the moment.

~~~
ksajadi
I agree. We are seeing more of our customers at Cloud 66
([http://www.cloud66.com](http://www.cloud66.com)) move to multiple cloud apps
for reasons like DR or data center location.

------
simonebrunozzi
Seems interesting. I don't see mentions to CloudWatch, perhaps it is simply
not in the index.

~~~
SteB
Thank you for the comment. Yes, we do talk about CloudWatch, let me check why
it's not cited in the index.

Stefano

~~~
simonebrunozzi
It would be interesting if people here on HN have tried the course, to hear
what they think about it.

My understanding is that users are required to pay; why don't you offer a
limited access for free, say for the next 24 hours?

I'm sure that you would benefit from such feedback.

~~~
SteB
Right now everything is for free and we'll always have a free version where
you can learn and test with a good amount of learning materials.

Comments and feedback about courses and questions are very welcome! thanks!

------
jibbolo
Laboratories looks like a great tool!! Are you planning to add more of them?

~~~
SteB
Yes, we have a dedicated engineer in our team that is working on them. We are
using our own technology to build and serve them. There is a bunch of them
ready to be published, always on AWS for now.

Thank you!

------
simonebrunozzi
Weird. Title has changed now - and I preferred the original one.

~~~
Alupis
Mods have been doing this lately. There's been a lot of grumbling and
discussion about transparency from Mod's and auto-admin actions, like show
something that makes it obvious an admin action was taken or show the original
title before the change somewhere.

Regarding titles specifically -- a change has the power to destroy a thread
and drop it from the front page almost instantly.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Agree, and I noticed it as well. It is weird because sometimes these changes
are so obviously dumb.

